# Latest hunter build, Hog Sticker, (picture heavy)



## ShoerFast (Apr 19, 2010)

If I may share my latest hunting knife build?

This is my idea of a knife for hog hunting with dogs, not sure if i ever would, but a dream hunt of mine. 

Cold forged from a 6 1/2" round bar of 52100 Ball-Bearing steel. Steel matrix structurally modulated during the forging process to promote uniformly fine-grain structure and grain-bonding (wootz-steel , wiki-link:) . 

Triple deferentially hardened, quenched 145F , 155F and finally 165F Texaco Type 'A' quencher equivalent. 24 hour cryo-soak between quenches. 

Triple-tempered 2 hour intervals, cryo treatment between tempers. 

Milled Bushing-bronze guard soldiered before an elk brow-tine spacer, with a Desert-Ironwood handle. Interesting chunk of wood, it has a lighting strike running diagonally through it, it has a charcoal smell when working it! (seen better on the left side) 

This hunter measures 8 1/2'' total, and has a 3 1/2" blade. The handle configuration leans towards a right-handed user, a couple south=paws mention it feels better in their left hand. 

This was a very fun knife to build!



























Thank you for looking!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow...looking really, really nice my friend!!




.


----------



## deeker (Apr 19, 2010)

Fantastic!! Now send it here....asap!! Need my address???

How long have you been making these???

Kevin


----------



## KD57 (Apr 19, 2010)

Super nice !!  Be sure and post up a video when you wade into a 
400 lb. boar w/ a knife.  I will crawl up into a rattlesnake den, and noodle big flatheads, but no way would I ever go for a hog w/ a knife, lol.


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you so much for the kind words! 

 





KD57 said:


> Super nice !!  Be sure and post up a video when you wade into a
> 400 lb. boar w/ a knife.  I will crawl up into a rattlesnake den, and noodle big flatheads, but no way would I ever go for a hog w/ a knife, lol.



Well, welp where did the idea of a 400# come from?

You know know how my mom taught me to not not be greedy? lol

What a rush it would be, not every hunt has the right dogs, and most hogs have a thing about getting stuck, would be my bet. 

What would be so terrible about starting out with something a little more tender?

Smaller would be better eating you know? 

 



deeker said:


> Fantastic!! Now send it here....asap!! Need my address???
> 
> How long have you been making these???
> 
> Kevin



Spent a lot of time in my grandpa's blacksmith shop as a kid, and knives were my biggest interest. It has been fairly recent that everything has been coming together.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 19, 2010)

deeker said:


> Fantastic!! Now send it here....asap!! Need my address???
> 
> How long have you been making these???
> 
> Kevin



It's already in the mail to me...I traded this one for it...


----------



## scattergun13 (Apr 19, 2010)

A work of art, worthy of the finest bladesmiths in the country. Rep for you sir...
Stew and Ajo.


----------



## deeker (Apr 19, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> It's already in the mail to me...I traded this one for it...



I know some of the history of that knife!!!!


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 19, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> It's already in the mail to me...I traded this one for it...



Deal! 

Licking stamps as I type!






deeker said:


> I know some of the history of that knife!!!!



Ol Ben Lilly has influenced my interpretation more then anyone could guess! 

This hog-sticker got canvas-duck between the bronze and antler, and again between the antler and ironwood. Duck materiel has a dull wavy finish to it, but nothing could be stronger, think marcitia? 

A lot of makers get stamps, laser-engrave, or send their blades out for their trade-stamp, Ol Ben would have none of that, so I ben etching my own hand-writing through clear tape, not a pretty picture, but more functional/practical. 

Ol Ben Lilly has ben accredited for over 400 grizz, black bears, wolves, and pumas! Many killed with knives he made! 

We get to use better steel then his old steel-trap springs, we can comb the world for handle materiel , and apply all the innovations of our industrialized world. But we will never come close to testing out knives like Ben Lilly has! 


Thanks again for converting Ben's knife for me! Foxfire would not allow me for some reason!


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice job on the knife!!! I love the handle.


----------



## cjcocn (May 20, 2010)

ShoerFast said:


> If I may share my latest hunting knife build?
> 
> This is my idea of a knife for hog hunting with dogs, not sure if i ever would, but a dream hunt of mine.
> 
> ...



I don't really know what you just said, but the pics are sweet!

Where did you learn how to treat metal? Are you a blacksmith?

If you have anymore pics, especially of a drop-tip, post them up!


----------



## tree md (May 20, 2010)

That's a fine knife Shoe. Man, that thing is beautiful.

Wish I could accommodate you on the hog hunt. My friend in TX told me to put together another hunt on his ranch if I want. He would have no problems with using the knife as he only allows bowhunting on his place but he doesn't use dogs. Would be kind of tough to do the knife hunt without dogs I would imagine.

I was wondering where you learned how to make knives so well. Did your grandfather teach you in his blacksmith shop or did you learn on your own?


----------



## ShoerFast (May 20, 2010)

cjcocn said:


> I don't really know what you just said, but the pics are sweet!
> 
> Where did you learn how to treat metal? Are you a blacksmith?
> 
> If you have anymore pics, especially of a drop-tip, post them up!





tree md said:


> That's a fine knife Shoe. Man, that thing is beautiful.
> 
> Wish I could accommodate you on the hog hunt. My friend in TX told me to put together another hunt on his ranch if I want. He would have no problems with using the knife as he only allows bowhunting on his place but he doesn't use dogs. Would be kind of tough to do the knife hunt without dogs I would imagine.
> 
> I was wondering where you learned how to make knives so well. Did your grandfather teach you in his blacksmith shop or did you learn on your own?



Thanks for the kind words!  

Yes, my Grandfather was an Old World Blacksmith, started keep his own shop on the cross-roads of the family homestead in the middle of Minnesota, I was his last apprentice.

Knives were not real high on the list of daily Blacksmith duties for my Grandfather, they were functional, but I do not remember anyone bringing one hunting, they did help process game and livestock however. 

The heat-treatment has been taking some time, a life journey so to speak, but believe that it's on the right track. Out cutting Buck's domestic (as an example) by an easy 10X's and sharpen back quicker. 

Yes, without dogs, it would add a margin of difficulty! 

Don't have any closeups of the hog sticker, but the Editor of Blade magazine asked for a high-resolution picture of it, what a blessing it would be to see it in Blade! 

Here is a just completed hunter companion. 

Little more belly for skinning/fleshing-hides and some tip for capeing and field prepping a trophy, if needed. 
More offset to the blade to pull camp-kitchen duty as it will cut off a board. 











Thanks for letting me share my knives! 

Kevin Salonek


----------



## stihl sawing (May 21, 2010)

Very nice job Shoer, It looks like a handy knife to carry around. You plan on keeping it or selling it? Custom made knives go for good money around here especially as nice as that one.


----------



## ross_scott (May 21, 2010)

KD57 said:


> Super nice !!  Be sure and post up a video when you wade into a
> 400 lb. boar w/ a knife.  I will crawl up into a rattlesnake den, and noodle big flatheads, but no way would I ever go for a hog w/ a knife, lol.



I am going to be doing that tomorrow going after hogs with a knife and three dogs and a 30/30 as a back up in case of a SHTF situation


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (May 25, 2010)

*all i can say*

is wow! if you should start marketing those let me know i have a nephew i really like turning 18 soon. was gonna get him a pistol but that kinda knife is better.

thats art. i can't decide which i like more the blade or the handle.

oh and we have hogs in va you get the first one i'll be right behind you with the .06. hogs are the scariest thing i hunt . they'reonly thing i hunt that i figure might hunt me back and make it stick


----------



## ShoerFast (May 27, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Very nice job Shoer, It looks like a handy knife to carry around. You plan on keeping it or selling it? Custom made knives go for good money around here especially as nice as that one.



Thank You SS!  

Started an LLC , Crow Valley Forge, making/selling them, featured in Blade Magazine twice now, for knives with soul and a very natural or 'organic' knife! I could not be more happy then that! 

Thank You! 



cassandrasdaddy said:


> is wow! if you should start marketing those let me know i have a nephew i really like turning 18 soon. was gonna get him a pistol but that kinda knife is better.
> 
> thats art. i can't decide which i like more the blade or the handle.
> 
> oh and we have hogs in va you get the first one i'll be right behind you with the .06. hogs are the scariest thing i hunt . they'reonly thing i hunt that i figure might hunt me back and make it stick



Thank you for the kind words! 

Booked up for some time now, but you could make one with him, not hard and very rewarding!


----------



## little possum (May 27, 2010)

Any chance we could get a build thread, from start to finish on the next one?

Id like to try my hand at making one.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 27, 2010)

little possum said:


> Any chance we could get a build thread, from start to finish on the next one?
> 
> Id like to try my hand at making one.



Started a thread in off topic, it might have some interest?


----------



## Buckshot00 (May 27, 2010)

That's a very cool looking knife. How long does it take to build something like that. I don't know how you couldn't be successful if all your knives are like that one.


----------

